# need HELP Programming GEVCU or best option...



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

I cant believe you never got any reply for your question - I am about to purchase an ALPHA motor - they sell the motor and controller together with all of the real tidy cabling. they sent me a manual that is perhaps a translation from chinese to english so its hard to understand. I am scared to do the deal but the motor will be totally calibrated for the controller and the controller will be equipped with the DC to DC (1200 watt) - the only problem is that I have no idea how to control the speed and if I can't figure that out its a bummer?


----------



## Rafa (Nov 5, 2018)

kevinjclancy said:


> I cant believe you never got any reply for your question - I am about to purchase an ALPHA motor - they sell the motor and controller together with all of the real tidy cabling. they sent me a manual that is perhaps a translation from chinese to english so its hard to understand. I am scared to do the deal but the motor will be totally calibrated for the controller and the controller will be equipped with the DC to DC (1200 watt) - the only problem is that I have no idea how to control the speed and if I can't figure that out its a bummer?


Yes, you need the VCU for throttle, and no, there is no vcu to work with this controller out of the box.

I got the GEVCU and REALLY hope we can make it work.


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

So you have purchased the controller and the motor from ALPHA? 
did you get the nice tidy wire harness. 

Did you get the controller with the built in DC to DC?

The motor and the controller with the wires all up is not a bad price and if it all gets going well should be a new alternative to HPEVS and WARP - water cooled 
The APEV10 has a good power to weight ratio and if you keep the water cooling system working good I suspect 30KW should be a given. 

The help you get from the EVTV GEVCU manual and software looks comprehensive -


----------



## Rafa (Nov 5, 2018)

kevinjclancy said:


> So you have purchased the controller and the motor from ALPHA?
> did you get the nice tidy wire harness.
> 
> Did you get the controller with the built in DC to DC?
> ...


I just got the cables they didn´t came with the motor, this motor is pain in the.... still can´t make it work. this VCU thing is a nightmare


----------



## zippy500 (Apr 3, 2017)

What is the cost of this motor with controller ?


----------



## Rafa (Nov 5, 2018)

zippy500 said:


> What is the cost of this motor with controller ?


US$3,100 + shipping

I am about to send them back. we have just no way to make it work. 

I have 2 of them if you want to buy..


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

try this outfit - could be a bit pricey so argeu them down they make a VCU and can programme it for your motor 
[email protected]

also a chinese outfit http://www.autoho.com/cp_view.asp?id=35501
with a bit of luck they may know your controller and be able to give you a deal 

if this works out for you please let us know - as alway with these guys argue the price


----------



## Rafa (Nov 5, 2018)

kevinjclancy said:


> try this outfit - could be a bit pricey so argeu them down they make a VCU and can programme it for your motor
> [email protected]
> 
> also a chinese outfit http://www.autoho.com/cp_view.asp?id=35501
> ...


Thanks, already tried ecotron they will sell a blank VCU and REAlly expensive software to program it, same evtv problem, will contact autoho thanks


----------

